# Skyline R34 VSPEC wheels.. oh I want em...



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get them, or knwo about the Lug Nut pattern?

I would love to see this wheels on my 280Z


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

In my new Option2 mag, I'm pretty sure there is a 280Z with those wheels on it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

would you be able to scan those pics from your magazine? I tried there website, but I can view any of their pics


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Owned by Mr. Tetsu Takakamo.... a big Z car fan


found two horrible pics.. thats it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's it


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

holy fender flares batman!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Why not ask motorex?

Seth


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Motorex is asking.....

$1,200 a piece!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats $4,800 for all four wheels.. plus I would have to mount and balance them.... and get tires..... and get 300ZX hubs to get them to fit. 

Hell no....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
You could buy a 240SX for that price.
I love how they are doing us a service by allowing us to buy from them for exhorbitant prices.

Seth


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

http://www.prospec-ms.co.uk/merchandise/nismo_bnr34.html#5

If you don't see them email them and they can get'em
have fun.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

for nearly $6,000 I can swap in a damn Skyline RB26DETT engine into my 280Z jeesh


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

While I appriciate what MotoRex is trying to do, they sure do try to scam you on their prices....


----------

